# different battery percentages after reboots?



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

when i reboot my phone it'll drop around 30-40%, and it usually hangs out at 2% for the rest of the day if i reboot more than once. it feels like it's been happening since i started using the wireless charging orb. is this a common occurrence?

edit: seems to only happen on AOKP builds. thought it was happening even on stock, but only AOKP. any thoughts?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never had this and have had the Orb since the very beginning (and I have the LG plate as well). I think something is messed up. What ROM are you running?


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

AOKP MR1. after letting the battery die completely i recharged with the wall adapter and it doesn't change my battery percentage when i reboot. i read something about the orb only charging at 70% efficiency (no idea what that really means), so maybe that has something to do with what i'm experiencing.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

The 70% efficiency most likely refers to the fact that not all of the power that the Orb uses, makes it to your phone. Wireless charging takes power to send power wirelessly. So, if the power adapter says 1000mAh, your phone is only charging at 700mAh. That's why it takes longer to charge your phone wirelessly.

I'm thinking maybe you need to start fresh on your ROM with this & the MMS problem. Clear data/cache, reflash the ROM/GApps, & redownload the apps from the Play Store. Maybe even redownload or check the MD5 on the ROM.


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

i've encountered both the MMS problem and battery problem on many different builds of AOKP and also stock rooted. just finally been annoyed enough to make posts about it. i always wipe everything between flashes. this battery problem isn't so much a problem as it is an annoyance. but i'd definitely like to get to the bottom of the MMS problem.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

adam said:


> i've encountered both the MMS problem and battery problem on many different builds of AOKP and also stock rooted. just finally been annoyed enough to make posts about it. i always wipe everything between flashes. this battery problem isn't so much a problem as it is an annoyance. but i'd definitely like to get to the bottom of the MMS problem.


Is the bootloader & radio updated to 4.2.2? That shouldn't be a problem, just covering every base here. I know there were some issues with the old bootloader & 4.2.2 when it first came out.


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah. just double checked to make sure. i returned to stock and got the OTA.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

adam said:


> yeah. just double checked to make sure. i returned to stock and got the OTA.


Cool. I'm stumped then. I'll keep an eye out for fixes on these issues your having.

The last line of defense is flashing everything back to stock, locked. I don't really think that will help you, because it sounded like these things have happened on stock before. Other than that, maybe hit up Google & see if they are willing to give you a replacement or something. Maybe the power fluctuations might constitute a replacement? [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]1-855-83-NEXUS[/background]


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

When I go to the phone settings under the testing menu (*#*#4636#*#*) it's default network setting is WCDMA. Should I switch to one of the GSM options or is that already the best option?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

adam said:


> When I go to the phone settings under the testing menu (*#*#4636#*#*) it's default network setting is WCDMA. Should I switch to one of the GSM options or is that already the best option?


WCDMA is what you want to be on. The only time you want to change that, is if you are trying to get on t-mo's LTE network.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

the battery percentage bug definitely only happens after being charged on the wireless charging orb. but. after going back to stock, the battery bug only happens on AOKP. anyone else see this happen?


----------

